# Can you only deduct Uber miles from Uber income?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Meaning if you have another job, and say you make $5000 with Uber, but drove 3 miles for every one paid mile. So Uber tells you that you drove 5000 miles, but with your dead miles you drove 15,000 miles. 15k x .54 is $8.100 you can deduct so you made $0 from Uber but can you still deduct the remaining $3,100 worth of miles and any other expenses towards your other income?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Lee239 said:


> Meaning if you have another job, and say you make $5000 with Uber, but drove 3 miles for every one paid mile. So Uber tells you that you drove 5000 miles, but with your dead miles you drove 15,000 miles. 15k x .54 is $8.100 you can deduct so you made $0 from Uber but can you still deduct the remaining $3,100 worth of miles and any other expenses towards your other income?


Yes, *AND* if your total schedule c loss reduces your w2 income to below 0 you'll have a NOL (net operating loss) which can be carried back two years or forward 20 years!


----------



## Human v2.0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Meaning if you have another job, and say you make $5000 with Uber, but drove 3 miles for every one paid mile. So Uber tells you that you drove 5000 miles, but with your dead miles you drove 15,000 miles. 15k x .54 is $8.100 you can deduct so you made $0 from Uber but can you still deduct the remaining $3,100 worth of miles and any other expenses towards your other income?


No. You can't deduct those miles form another job's income. However what you are showing is a $3,100 LOSS. Deduct ALL the miles and get to the negative number. This negative amount is a loss that can offset your other income.


----------

